# Alzheimer’s Disease Help And Care In The Philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Alzheimer’s is a horrible disease in any language or country. But now, here in the Philippines and also in Thailand, people are finding lower cost care and treatment for their family members that are afflicted. 

Read And learn More Here
(Philippine Daily Inquirer)


----------

